# ipod nano 3e generation sans lumière



## titi2 (6 Juin 2013)

bonjour!

Suite à un bain dans du vin mon ipod nano (un vieux model, c'est le carré et mon préféré de tous les ipods) ne fonctionnait plus pendant environ 9 semaines... 
Un jour je me suis décidé à le reconnecter à mon ordi, juste pour voir et voila que -quelle surprise- il refonctionne. Seulement 2 jour plus tard la lumière s'est éteinte, l'ipod fonctionne toujours très bien mais c'est parfois dur pour voir l'écran. Il s'est par la suite réallumé donc j'étais tout heureux mais maintenant depuis plusieurs jour l'écran est redevenu sombre.

Est-ce que vous savez ce que je pourrais faire contre ce problème?

Et Sinon quelqu'un connait des sites ou l'on peut encore acheter les vieux models, qui ne sont plus produits?

[FONT=&quot]Merci davance [/FONT]


----------



## titi2 (9 Juin 2013)

Quelqu'un? Personne?!!


----------



## titi2 (11 Juin 2013)

C'est bien bête de s'inscrire à un forum et de demander de l'aide aux autres, qui surement s'y connaissent mieux que moi, si personne ne reponds :/

Dommage!


----------



## Lauange (11 Juin 2013)

Salut 

Au lieu de faire un caca nerveux, cherche un peu avec Google. J'ai trouvé cela pour toi : http://athales.com/reparation-ipod-nano-3g.html

Pour acheter des anciens modeèle, il y a ebay.

a+


----------



## Lefenmac (11 Juin 2013)

titi2 a dit:


> C'est bien bête de s'inscrire à un forum et de demander de l'aide aux autres, qui surement s'y connaissent mieux que moi, si personne ne reponds :/
> 
> Dommage!



Ben oui t'as raison en fait tout le monde ici n'a que ça à faire, attendre que tu viennes poser une question pour te répondre directement. Tu confonds Macg et le service après-vente Darty....


----------



## titi2 (14 Juin 2013)

le sarcasme ca peut être marrant mais ici je ne le trouve pas à la bonne place.. 

autant ne pas répondre du tout, c'est mieux que d'être malpoli!!


----------



## titi2 (16 Juin 2013)

Merci Lauange, je ne viens de voir le commentaire que maintenant, avant je n'ai que vu le dernier commentaire, donc celui après le tiens.

et puis désolé pour mon "caca nerveux" ou que je croive au principe du forum d'entreaide, mais je n'ai forcé personne à cliquer sur ce sujet.. donc si vous le faites volontairement, pourquoi ne pas être gentil en même temps?


----------



## Xidi73 (18 Juin 2013)

C'est sûrement une lampe de rétroéclairage ou ses circuits qui ont étés oxydés ou la lampe bizouillée. Là pas 2000 solutions :
-Soit l'emmener chez Apple et le faire réparer (sans garantie bien sûr :rateau: )
-Soit le réparer soi même et là je te redirige vers google car il est ton meilleur ami (je te conseille comme mots clés : ipod 3th gen teardown, tu trouveras surement des choses avec ça).

Enfin je te souhaite bonne chance si tu passes par la case Do-It-Yourself


----------



## titi2 (19 Juin 2013)

Super!!

Merci Xidi!! Mon Plan est de trouver un nouvel iPod (même modèle) et ensuite je vais essayer par moi même de réparer l'autre...

Haha, la garantie- je crois c'est pour 2 ans non?- ca ne me sert plus à rien  je l'ai depuis plus de 5 ans je crois, mais j'arrive pas à m'en séparer


----------



## rafchev (20 Juin 2013)

N'empêche c'est quand même un truc de ouf cb de temps les produits Apple marchent. Mon ipod aussi il doit dater de ya 5 ans, marche nickel, sauf la batterie, je dois souvent le recharger, mais bon quand même, génial! Et mon Mac Book qui date de bien 8 ans, j'ai niqué le son (mais bon ça c'est de ma faute, j'ai arraché mes écouteurs trop brutalement et ils se sont cassés en deux dans le truc pour mettre les écouteurs ou enceintes... bref) Mais A PART a... les vieux trucs marchent toujours très bien ^^alors que mon pote n'arrête pas de me dire qu'Apple c'est de la merde et des escrocs... pas tout à fait d'accord mon vieux.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h07 ----------

(Fin tout ça pour dire en fait que même après avoir pris l'eau, il marche encore ton iPod!)


----------



## titi2 (21 Juin 2013)

hmm.. oui c'est vrai ca fonctionne assez longtemps mais je ne crois pas que ce soit particulièrement en rapport avec apple.. A mon avis les vieux produits se cassent moins rapidement, comme les vieux nokias par exemple, c'est indestructible.

Mais les entreprises dépendent de notre consommation, donc ils font entre autre des produits qui casse plus vite. les touch-screen par exemple, ca casse hyper vite (suffit de le laissez tomber ou laisser en plein soleil trop longtemps). En plus je trouve que les touches sont plus efficaces, on peut tapper plus vite et sans regarder, et bourré mes textos donnent plus de sense avec un téléphone à touches.. Mais je sais aussi que beaucoup me contrediront, que c'est une question de goût et hors-sujet, donc j'en reste là!


----------



## rafchev (21 Juin 2013)

titi2 a dit:


> et bourré mes textos donnent plus de sense avec un téléphone à touches..


 
--> Je signe ! mdr


----------



## Xidi73 (28 Octobre 2013)

(re)bonjour ! 
Ca fait longtemps que je n'ai plus de nouvelles de ce nano.
Alors quid de la réparation ?


Cordialement,
Xidi73


----------

